# All Time Favorite



## Josh66 (Feb 21, 2010)

Post your all time favorite picture.  One entry per person.

I'm sure this has been done before, but I didn't see it in the themes index.

I think this is mine-


----------



## webmaster705 (Feb 22, 2010)

Seems interesting, i just take pictures for myself i am not a professional i am in learning process, i am sure i will attach a picture soon


----------



## TM4RT (Mar 7, 2010)

I've only been into photography for a few months now, so I don't have a gigantic library. So I'll just pick my favorite recent photo:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/tm4rt/4415412942/" title="Red 4 by TM4RT, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4014/4415412942_5244082ca0.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="Red 4" /></a>

check out my library at: Flickr: TM4RT's Photostream

Also, check out my first set of pics posted here, and tell me what you think.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photo-themes/196389-7-colors-7-days.html#post1855152

Thanks.


----------



## TM4RT (Mar 7, 2010)

here's the photo:


----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2010)

I honestly have absolutly no idea what so ever as to what my favourite image is. Infact mood and such often means that what I select today might be very different from what I like in a day or even a week later; and that of course excludes the taking of future photos that I love. 

Up till now though if I had to list just one image possibly this:




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3131/3229185223_569f8d29cc_o.jpg


----------



## rocdoc (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree it's hard to decide. It might be this one, of my recents:






Thanks for starting this, cool thread.


----------



## rocdoc (Mar 8, 2010)

Overread said:


> Up till now though if I had to list just one image possibly this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is great, love the capture of that mischievous eye!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 8, 2010)

This is d-i-f-f-i-c-u-l-t!
With a library of nearing 150.000 photos (at least), it is such a hard decision. 
I'm having one in mind, but I can't seem to find it in any of my photo host sites just now. It'd require some more time (which I don't have just now) to locate it or to re-upload it into one of the host sites. Ah well.


----------



## camz (Mar 9, 2010)

That is a toughy but on a personal note it has to be the one I took of my daughter last year and got it printed in canvas.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Hooligan Dan (Mar 21, 2010)

Like Overread my fav can change on a daily basis. I just re-edited this shot so today it's my favorite.


----------



## mishele (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Kingsize (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 8, 2012)

Thought I knew exactly which Orchild picture I wanted. Turned out I just kept on looking and looking. The limit of just one picture makes for one tough decision.




DSC_0057 by jaw101, on Flickr


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Does this have to be an image WE took ourselves?


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 8, 2012)

I think so, for this thread at least.

Would be a cool idea for another thread; post a link to your favorite image of another artist's.


----------



## Heitz (Feb 8, 2012)

Here is my fav (so far)


----------



## paigew (Feb 8, 2012)

This was a tough one. I ran through in my mind all my favorite pictures and this one stuck out the most. It was taken with my p&s and is obviously not a 'perfect' photo...far from it; but it is one of _my _all time favorites.


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 8, 2012)

Awww Paige!! That's adorable, and completely understand why that's your favorite.


----------

